# Donor Egg/Sperm Waiting Lists



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi all, I have had three failed ICSI's and am looking at doing a fourth one but also considering donor sperm and egg.  We are going to different open evenings at the moment, the latest one being the Bridge Centre last week.  They said the wait for donor eggs is 18 months and sperm 6 months and if you go abroad much quicker, it would be a few months but of course much more expensive.

As with everybody, my head is swimming with where to go, what's the cost, how long to wait?  The wait for donor sperm and eggs in the UK, does that vary from clinic to clinic and has anyone got any idea of the waiting times/costs/recommendations.  I'm thinking whether I do another ICSI or not, maybe I should be getting my name down on some waiting lists for both.  The Bridge Centre had a donor programme running in Kiev and then I rang the Lister the other day and the lady on the phone said that they had some sperm actually coming in from Denmark.  So what I am really asking is does the donor egg/sperm vary from clinic to clinic.  Does anybody know of any other progammes that clinics run abroad?


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Caroline,

I can't fully answer your question as we only used donor sperm but i didn't want to read and run.  Donor sperm availability and waiting lists definitely vary between clinics and I would assume that egg waiting lists would too.  

Sorry I can't be more help but I hope you get some useful answers soon!  Good luck!

pippi xxxx


----------



## Lee Wray (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Caroline,

I know how you are feeling. We are still in the very early stages as we are STILL waiting to be referred to a clinic (This should be happening tomorrow as we will have the results from my DW's blood tests). I am a no go in as far as I have no sperm so one of our first questions was how long does it take to get hold of suitable sperm. We went to the open evening at the CARE clinic in Nottingham and they advised us that the waiting time was 6 to 8 weeks. It would seem that the waiting lists do vary from clinic to clinic. I understand that CARE have an arrangement with the USA for sperm. It costs a bit more but the waiting lists are much shorter. I also understand that because of the proactive nature of the clinic they will soon have many more UK based donors....not that it is an issue, I just want to have healthy sperm to allow us to have the baby we both want so much.

Good luck

Lee
xx


----------

